# Help with Thread Content Creation



## Wolfenstein (Nov 9, 2009)

I want to start a thread for users to post tabs.
But I was wondering if it would be possible for Users replies to be ordered in some way that could make them accessable to other users?

Say

"Tab Thread title here"

"Tabs beginning with 'A' here"

"Tabs beginning with 'B' here"

Etc Etc 

suggestions welcome


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 9, 2009)

There's no way to automate that process, no - you'd have to manually organise/add to the list yourself by editing the OP. In any case, this site really isn't a tab repository and there are plenty of other sites that host tabs so let them deal with the RIAA and the MPAA and whoever else likes to cause trouble.


----------

